# What is your opinion on this pattern?



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I was searching on Ravelry and saw this? What is your opinion?
Hard Easy, Yes I would knit, No I would not knit?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooligan-3


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Diagram is nicer than picture. Yes, probably intermediate and No, I would not knit. Way too busy! Maybe in more pale colors.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely different colours, but the pattern is confusing so I don't think Iwill put it on my list yet.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it would be more attractive in a more subtle color palette. But I'm not tempted to knit it.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

A very interesting pattern. I would classify this as in the advanced category because of several details I read on the pattern. It is a pattern that will require full concentration from you while knitting, definitely not a sociable knit. The variegated yarn fools one's eye into a lot of details but there are so many different types of knitting details in this pattern.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is too busy for me to be interested in knitting. The diagram looks better to me than the actual item. It's not a beginner pattern.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with jmcret05... there's only been one other project of this reported in 2 years since it was put out there.
It is an interesting concept and if you want a challenge and doing something new..... go for it
Just post a picture for us please.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

It doesn't appeal to me at all. From the pictures, it doesn't look like it would be flattering to anyone. It looks better in the darker colors of the second project.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like intermediate to advanced and if the translation does not go well, it may be more trouble that it is worth in my opinion.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh my, so busy, so busy, I'm very short (and fat), I would never consider making this pattern. :sm25:


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

No! To busy for me.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it would look better in more subtle colors. I read the pattern, and I would not make it using those instructions. I think it is too busy a design in some areas. You asked if it would be classified as hard. I think that answer would depend on the skill of the person knitting it and reading the pattern.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Interesting, but not my cup of tea. I wouldn't wear it, because although it's nice to be noticed, I wouldn't want people to stare and point at me.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks to all that have replied so far. I agree that I do not like the colors. I thinks soft pastels or pale tonal colors might work. Definitely a challenge. I am an experienced knitter of 30+ years. I would have to concentrate but might be fun to experiment with. I would still love to hear others opinions. Keep posting.!!!!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry but I don't like it . I wouldn't knit it as I would never wear it .


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would not knit that pattern as I think it is awful.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

The pattern looks intriguing, but the sample shown on the Ravelry page isn't attractive. I don't like the colors, either. If I were to try it, it would either be shades of brown or gray, or rainbow colors, with perhaps navy or black accents. It also looks stiff, to me, like it was made on needles that were perhaps a size or two too small for the weight of the yarn. I prefer a garment, especially one this big, with more drape, if I were making it for myself. However, this was no doubt made for wear in a winter in Germany, so that may be the point of the denser fabric. There's such a thing, to me, as having to change too much to make it worth my time.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

It is a no from me as well. I don't think it is a sweater that would be worn as much as the work involved would be worth.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe with more muted colors, and no belt. The belt ruis the lines of the pattern.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Not really my style a all. I don't do turtle necks. The colors are okay. It is busy but would be great with black slacks. Not something I would make for myself.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Sorry but I don't like it . I wouldn't knit it as I would never wear it .


me neither!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it is horrid and no, I would not knit it.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

partridgelady said:


> Oh my, so busy, so busy, I'm very short (and fat), I would never consider making this pattern. :sm25:


 Same here, 5'2" and in the words of Garfield, not overweight, just under tall. Only comes in M. You have to be very skinny to carry this off.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

If I could knit that good I would and wear it with jeans, maybe in a different color
Dorise
Be Well and Happy


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry, I don't care for it either .. too ugly.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is interesting. I wouldn't mind doing it in more subtle colours. If I had more time, that is.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I might do it for the challenge, but probably wouldn't wear it. It looks too bulky & hot for our winters. I would also choose less strident colors for it if I did decide to make it. It certainly looks interesting.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a lot of yardage for something you might not wear. It would be fun to knit. Maybe in mixed heathers or shades of cream.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I looked at the pattern briefly and found it confusing. If I had the right person to make it for and could figure out from the pattern how to do it, yes, I would knit it. In the right colors I might consider it for myself. I'd say it's a project for the right person at the right time. I do think it's very interesting. I have to look again and see if I can figure out something about the construction. Are you making it?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE it!! But a more subtle color palette for me. I have been hanging onto this pattern for some time now.


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Definitely not my style - pattern is much too busy. I wouldn't even consider knitting it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would say advanced. Did you read the pattern? Wow! And I know German! I was confused! I could probably figure it out if I wanted to, it would be pretty in muted colors I would think. 

If you do make it, how about taking great notes, writing them up and sharing with us?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I would say advanced. Did you read the pattern? Wow! And I know German! I was confused! I could probably figure it out if I wanted to, it would be pretty in muted colors I would think.
> 
> If you do make it, how about taking great notes, writing them up and sharing with us?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I would say advanced. Did you read the pattern? Wow! And I know German! I was confused! I could probably figure it out if I wanted to, it would be pretty in muted colors I would think.
> 
> *If you do make it, how about taking great notes, writing them up and sharing with us?*


I agree!!

I _would_ make it and wear it, *if* I could find a gradient yarn in oranges/browns/beiges, _and_ I'd do it in worsted weight on bigger needles - just because I'm a lot bigger than anyone's medium, and I live in a cold place.

It's definitely not easy, despite being garter stitch. Just the awkwardness of the English version is enough to kick it up to very experienced, in my opinion.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Go for it! If I knit something for myself I want people to know it. You seem to have beautiful colors in mind instead of that flashy red. Just read instructions all the way through and make sure they make sense and you can wrap your head around the sequences. Of course it will be a challenge, thats the fun......plus you want to do this! I can tell.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely not! It would take hours to decipher the pattern, let alone knit it.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

NO!!


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not my taste.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll put it in to do list right now way too busy


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

No I don't like it. Wouldn't knit it or wear it.????


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree. I wouldn't wear it it either. Not my style, but I am conservative and older.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I like it but I would have to lock my self in a quiet room without any distractions to really concentrate on the pattern


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Instant insanity.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Not my cup of tea. I would look like a big walking garden. Lol.


----------



## Jenniwren (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks more like a patchwork pattern to me!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I would not knit this even if I could; way too busy looking for me. I would never wear it.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it would look better as a blanket than a garment...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Too busy for me. Possibly a different color solid yarn and not a variegated might work. But do kinda like the design.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, it's not really my style, so I probably would not make it.


----------



## Yvonne54 (Jun 6, 2016)

I would be willing to try this even though it would be an ambitious project for me just just now. I have saved the pattern for when my skills are better. But like everyone else, i would do different colors. Just too loud for my taste. And even without close study of the pattern, I know it would not be possible for me right now. I am still doing very simple patterns.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would not knit this jacket It does not look exceptionally difficult but I don't care for the design of it personally.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

It is definitely a unique pattern. I think the stripes and construction are interesting, but agree that the color choices are a bit much.


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

No, it does not interest me at all.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I like it, but I don't have the skills, time, or attention span to complete it.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the second project better. The colors seem to blend better and not try to compete with each other. For me this is in the same category as hanks of yarn with colors that look much better before they are balled for knitting. The pictures on the main page appear way too busy colorwise.


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Even if I could do it, I would not, too busy for me!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Diagram is nicer than picture. Yes, probably intermediate and No, I would not knit. Way too busy! Maybe in more pale colors.


Agree. ????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

wouldn't have enough patience. Not for me but thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I would have to really love this sweater before I made it. Making it will take a lot of time and depending on skill - it may be frustrating at times. I would have to use yarn that is really and truly colors I love love love - because after taking all the time to make the sweater I would have to wear it quite a bit to justify the hours, days, months it took to make it plus the cost of the yarn. Sometimes when something takes too long to make ( meaning I have been looking at it too long) my fondness for the item is less just because my eyes are tired of looking at it. In other words - make sure you are in love with the sweater or any item you decide to make because your time is priceless and the yarn is often quite expensive.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't bring myself to pick up my needles for that one !


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

It is way beyond my skill level. I do not like the color choices but think it would be more attractive in neutrals. I think it would have such limited wearability that it would not be worth investing so much time and work into it.


----------



## Mimartita (Mar 17, 2016)

I think you should go for it! But you might want to lock yourself in a room to avoid interruptions????


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

It does not appeal to me at all, so no way will zi attempt it. I would rate it as moderately difficult.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I too like the diagram better than the picture.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with most. WAY too busy of a pattern. I can see where people would say, "Interesting, you made it didn't you?" But I can't imagine the shape of body that it would flatter. Too much work for the effect. Might be interesting as a pillow top.


----------



## amyhenchey (Jan 1, 2016)

Agree with others' comments - too busy for me. Like the style, though - maybe with a less complicated color structure.


----------



## PoncaHillsLinda (Jun 13, 2016)

My first reaction was Wow! Hope this isn't too rude but it looks fat on the hanger. If you're above average on the wt scale as I am, I think this would not be flattering. The designer has a beanie called Hooli that is also free. I would start there to see if I liked her style; if I could follow her instructions.
I might just try that hat.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks better in the picture than worked up


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the diagram looks rather nice, but no I would not knit because I don't like the picture that has been knitted.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> It looks better in the darker colors of the second project.


Yes, completely different looking, but too bad there isn't more done in that photo.

It looks like a bit of a mishmash to me.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Just because it can be knit, it doesn't mean it should be.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Not for me...way too much going on there :sm02:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thumbs down for me


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Interesting color combo. I'd probably never wear it but might be willing to make it if asked.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Might knit it for the experience but most likely would not ever wear it.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Not in those colours and there's so much I want to do more I can't see I'd ever get round to it.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

The drawing ls lovely. Looks like an art deco sweater. But, when you look at the knitted item, it is actually not as pictured in the drawing. It just kind of follows the outlines. But, if this were done differently, heavy yarn, dark color outlines with definite demarcations, with lighter yarn on other side, etc. etc., then, this might turn out to be a very nice garment.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I do like it--even in the bold colors. It appeals to my "crazy" side. But, it does appear to be Intermediate to Advanced, and I have way to many things planned,
as well as too many things in my closet that appealed to me but have never been worn.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

What I was trying to say is that I think the geometry of the pattern gets lost when the sweater is on a body especially the version with the bold colors. The schematic/diagram looks very Frank Lloyd Wrightish but the details are lost wrapped around a body. jmho


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

aljellie said:


> I think it would be more attractive in a more subtle color palette. But I'm not tempted to knit it.


Agree! It's just not something that appeals to me, but that doesn't mean that it can't appeal to you. I have such a long list of things I really want to knit that I can't imagine putting this one ahead of the others. And I agree with the others that it will require full concentration.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

partridgelady said:


> Oh my, so busy, so busy, I'm very short (and fat), I would never consider making this pattern. :sm25:


Me either.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Tove said:


> A very interesting pattern. I would classify this as in the advanced category because of several details I read on the pattern. It is a pattern that will require full concentration from you while knitting, definitely not a sociable knit. The variegated yarn fools one's eye into a lot of details but there are so many different types of knitting details in this pattern.


totally agree


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

No! I would not knit that.

Wearing that would certainly draw lots of attention, tho'.


----------



## milesgrandma (Jun 5, 2016)

I would knit it but change it to a regular collar and make it in shades of green. My grandson who is 8 would like it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Too busy for me. Makes me dizzy looking at it.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

It needs to be worn by someone with a dramatic flare. Not everyone could carry it off.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I would have a problem following the instructions as written. If I got past that I would change it to graded shades of one color.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Would have to be in different colors. I'm not too thrilled with the belted effect. I wouldn't knit it, I have too many items I really love on my wish list. I would put it at an intermediate level.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Yuk


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the sweater but would not attempt a pattern like that. It would take 100 % of my attention at all times. It doesn't seem very relaxing.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

No, no, and NO,,,,,

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I love the idea and am fascinated by the construction. Would I make it? Don't need any more sweaters myself, but would take it on for someone else - at a price. The sizing scares me a bit. Sometimes I wear a small, sometimes a medium. I'd hate to put all that work (and expense) into something that didn't end up fitting


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi colorgal - I think if I was looking for a challenge and a project that would take me a while to do I would consider knitting this. Also if I thought I wanted something rather unique to wear. As for wearing this particular one myself I would prefer a color scheme with much less contrast since I am small and petite sized. Think it might look nice in all one color but that could turn out to be a more boring knit.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I would not make it because it's not my style.


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

It makes me dizzy...not sure I could ever wear it!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Much too busy for my taste. It would bonk my eyes.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't like it, would not knit it, would never wear it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Interesting looking, for sure. I don't think I'd knit it with colors that have that much of a contrast, though. Maybe subtler colors?

Hazel


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's probably not as hard as it looks. I would not this for myself, it would make me look even heavier than I am, but it would be nice for a young skinny person I think.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Too busy for me - but an intriguing concept.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting looking, but no, I would never knit it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> I was searching on Ravelry and saw this? What is your opinion?
> Hard Easy, Yes I would knit, No I would not knit?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooligan-3


I had a look at the instructions. They are in German and the English translation is too funny. Assuming that I could work out what it all meant, I think it would be fun to knit it. There is no guarantee that the yarn would work out that way as it is self-striping. The whole thing is garter stitch and knitted top down. Interesting. I don't particularly like it, but I think it is interesting and fun. The one presented looks a bit like a flag, so would change the colours.

I have not read all the replies (there are so many of them).

If someone I liked asked me to make it, I would. But I would insist on different colours.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is gorgeous....looks terribly difficult to understand pattern....but if I did....i would knit it.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm agreeing with everyone else....no way.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't knit it, way too busy. A challenge though if you like colourwork. Don't know who you'd give it to.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

It looks as if the designer put as many techniques into this pattern as possible .... although I don't see a heel or toe!! I agree that it would only compliment a "model's body ...aka Miss America" ...perhaps black/white/grey would be a good choice?? Challenging ..... worth the effort??


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't like and would not knit even if I had all the time in the world.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not enamored of the color palatte, but I do like how quirky the pattern is!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ugly! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Colorgal said:


> I was searching on Ravelry and saw this? What is your opinion?
> Hard Easy, Yes I would knit, No I would not knit?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooligan-3


 My first impression was "YIKES!", but I was also intrigued and did not dismiss the pattern, but wanted to learn more. When I read that the inspiration was taken from the sport of ice hockey, I could see that energy in the sweater, and I thought it also explained the use of many angles incorporated into the design. The designer, Tuna , has some very creative, unusual pieces listed on ravelry. I truly like the hat called Hooli which appears to be related to this sweater and which offers a you-tube tutorial for knitting the short rows in the hat's design. Although the video is not in English, it is easy to follow. BTW, I presume this knitter may have pets as I believe I see some stray hairs on the dark yarn which is used in the tutorial... therefore I feel an affinity towards this knitter.

I would personally try the Hooli hat before the Hooligan sweater. Possibly knitting the hat would make knitting the sweater easier. The sweater pattern also offers how-to videos.

Having shared all of my thought process with you, this is my final decision: I would knit the hat, and wear it frequently. *I would knit the sweater with the same color-change yarn for the turtleneck (roll neck) and the yoke (lapel), but with a solid color body and sleeves, such as navy, to make the sweater less busy, and I would wear it very often. *

I enjoy both mindless knitting and trying a new challenge, and often change patterns up a bit. This set (hat and sweater) would fit the bill for a challenge (if only due to the broken english translation) and I have already identified a change I would make to create this as something uniquely my own (knitting the body and sleeves of the sweater in a solid color). I will begin yarn shopping. Wish me luck.

Thank you for sharing the link to this pattern.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

it would give me a migraine within 10 mins. the weird designs and the colors!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with others who have said "it's too busy" for me


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting pattern, but looks better in the diagram. I think it's way too busy in the colorway yarn that is shown, unless you want to be seen immediately when worn.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Honestly I don't like any part of it.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

yikes. Beyond the difficulty, it would make me look huge. This designer has some far out patterns. Look at this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sinbinus

similar in style but uses more subtle colors. She/he must be a super knitter.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Way to busy for my taste


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

No I would not, does not appeal to me


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

No. Way too busy for a jacket. This type of juxtaposition construction would be better in a shawl or scarf.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I think it would be more attractive in a more subtle color palette. But I'm not tempted to knit it.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I would not knit. Not my style.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I think it's intermediate level knitting as the pattern description says it's just garter stitch but the horizontal and vertical direction of the different color sections may be a little challenge. I wouldn't knit it even though I do like different/weird things but I guess not this one. Not sure how it would like on a short person. Might be overbearing.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I like it, wouldn't be able to knit it most likely... I think It Might be the team colors of the hockey team she mentions.(they are usually bright). The multi-blue one shown is interesting so with careful placement, gradient or similar yarn it would be wonderful! IMO


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

No I would not knit it or wear it????


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Colorgal said:


> I was searching on Ravelry and saw this? What is your opinion?
> Hard Easy, Yes I would knit, No I would not knit?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooligan-3


Yuk


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

No I would not knit, too busy and only a tiny person could wear it, it would make anyone else look big as a house, IHO!


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks looks a bit of a challenge, but I would never make it - not my style.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I would not knit this, I do not like this type of design, just my preference.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I LOVE all the replies to my question. I agree it will be difficult but I am leaning to knit something similar in pastels or a black, gray and white gradient yarn. I will have to change the sizing to fit me so I will be making a diagram on graph paper to work it out. More of a brain exercise than anything. I like the challenge of figuring out the process and maybe not actually knitting it. I have not made up my mind yet. I like the idea of knitting in different directions to achieve the rectangle. As one person posted, I do think it looks kinda like a hockey jersey and could be the team colors. I have two other sweaters to finish but I may start the drawing process soon to figure it out. If anyone wants to PM me I will gladly answer any questions.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmm~ not so much.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would not knit this one. A little too busy for me. Uses a very large amount of yarn!


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Colorgal said:


> I LOVE all the replies to my question. I agree it will be difficult but I am leaning to knit something similar in pastels or a black, gray and white gradient yarn. I will have to change the sizing to fit me so I will be making a diagram on graph paper to work it out. More of a brain exercise than anything. I like the challenge of figuring out the process and maybe not actually knitting it. I have not made up my mind yet. I like the idea of knitting in different directions to achieve the rectangle. As one person posted, I do think it looks kinda like a hockey jersey and could be the team colors. I have two other sweaters to finish but I may start the drawing process soon to figure it out. If anyone wants to PM me I will gladly answer any questions.


I love that you're not deterred by all the "No's" - I love a challenge myself ... but I have to love the results too. Hope you'll find the project worth the trouble


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Diagram is nicer than picture. Yes, probably intermediate and No, I would not knit. Way too busy! Maybe in more pale colors.


I agree. I'd be a bit suspect of the English translation of the pattern, without seeing it. For a pattern this unusual, I think you need to have good, clear instructions. The translation of info about the pattern on Ravelry appears to be a (not so great) machine/computer translation. I, personally, would not attempt it, but it is an interesting pattern. I like the shape, but don't care much for the way it looks in the photo of the finished project, as jmcret05 stated.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just looking at the pictures made me feel nauseous. I like colours and off-beat clothing, but this is too much for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a bit intrigued but I don't understand the directions easily. Thanks for the question though.



jmcret05 said:


> Diagram is nicer than picture. Yes, probably intermediate and No, I would not knit. Way too busy! Maybe in more pale colors.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Not for me


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it is horrible.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wouldn't knit, wouldn't wear!


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

NO Way!!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

It has to be one of the fugliest patterns done in that cacophony of colors. I think it's probably better in a solid color.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

kittygritty said:


> yikes. Beyond the difficulty, it would make me look huge. This designer has some far out patterns. Look at this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sinbinus
> 
> similar in style but uses more subtle colors. She/he must be a super knitter.


Great use of color. I like this subtle version. Not for me but Twiggy would have looked great in it.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I was searching on Ravelry and saw this? What is your opinion?
> Hard Easy, Yes I would knit, No I would not knit?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooligan-3


Colorgal, I have not read any other comments beyond page 1of this thread.

My best , honest opinion... I might do this, but in solid color blocks in 2 or 3 shades in the same color family, rather than the bright, abrupt color changes used in the model on the Ravelry page.

I believe the color choice used in the model is just too 'loud and busy', unless the goal is to be seen from the air by a rescue helicopter in a remote wilderness area. In that case, it is perfect. The wearer will be seen from miles away.

As far as difficulty... The actual knitting up is not so much a challenge as the sewing up, and the directions. I read through the directions in English, and some of the translations are a bit awkward for the average English -speaker. The diagrams are helpful, however, some of the instructions are a bit obscure.

Is this doable?

Yes. The average knitter with intermediate skills, or a very advanced beginner with enough determination, with plenty of time and at least 3000 meters of yarn, can complete this project.

Would I knit this ? Probably not.

If you decide to do this, I would love to see it, please post photos.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

No. It makes me slightly seasick.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Not me!!! Not even something I'd wear.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Dangrktty - I love your description "I believe the color choice used in the model is just too 'loud and busy', unless the goal is to be seen from the air by a rescue helicopter in a remote wilderness area. In that case, it is perfect. The wearer will be seen from miles away". 

I agree the colors are way to loud. I am wondering through my stash of yarn to see what is in there. For an experiment I don't want to spend a lot of money but am intrigued with the options.
I have found a medium tan, light tan and a white in my stash. 3 colors that would be more like a color block option rather than a variegated. Still searching. I will keep everybody informed.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

I like her Olverina better. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/olverina


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Are you kidding? No way. I'm too busy learning Entrelac. Bea


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

In a word, no.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Colorgal said:


> I LOVE all the replies to my question. I agree it will be difficult but I am leaning to knit something similar in pastels or a black, gray and white gradient yarn. I will have to change the sizing to fit me so I will be making a diagram on graph paper to work it out. More of a brain exercise than anything. I like the challenge of figuring out the process and maybe not actually knitting it. I have not made up my mind yet. I like the idea of knitting in different directions to achieve the rectangle. As one person posted, I do think it looks kinda like a hockey jersey and could be the team colors. I have two other sweaters to finish but I may start the drawing process soon to figure it out. If anyone wants to PM me I will gladly answer any questions.


you are so brave and it's exciting that you will take it on. Can't wait to see the results. It would definitely look better in your choice of color palette. Did you see another of the designer's patterns that I posted earlier? (I forgot to watch so not sure if you saw it) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sinbinus

More subdued and looks nicer. Good luck!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to see YOURS!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh man, wish I had time right now to dig into this pattern. Love it, have the perfect long color gradient yarn.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I like it, especially for a tween age kid or anyone with bold tastes. The pattern is a bit unconventional but you would have to assess your skills to know whether it's in your comfort zone. It looks like it's not a difficult pattern if you take time to study it--and it's all in garter stitch. If you really like it, go for it--and post a picture when you're finished.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Way too busy a pattern that would drive me batty.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

It is too busy. You would only be able to wear with a dark, solid-colored (such as black) outfit. With such limited usability, it would be a major waste of time. To say nothing of the fact that I don't think it's very attractive to begin with.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Based on this pic - I wouldn't even look at the pattern. This pic is awful, way too busy. A much more subdued yarn would be a help.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Not my cup of tea these days, perhaps when I was younger... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

No, no, no. I thought it was too busy from the photo of the front, but when I went to the pattern page and saw the back and sleeves, it looked even busier. I didn't even check out the pattern -- don't like the sweater. Sorry. However, if you do and want a challenge, then go for it. That I can understand. I like challenging patterns, but need quiet time alone to work on them. Good luck.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> *Instant insanity*.


_That_ should be its name!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

It looks too hard for me. I am not used to working with so many colors.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

I would see if you could get a better translation from the original language before trying it. The instructions do not seem clear enough and the designers does realize that could be a problem.


----------



## Auntsarah (Mar 14, 2016)

No I don't think I would try it. Not my style


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice Pattern but I don't think I would make it.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice Pattern but I don't think I would make it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> yikes. Beyond the difficulty, it would make me look huge. This designer has some far out patterns. Look at this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sinbinus
> 
> similar in style but uses more subtle colors. She/he must be a super knitter.


Now, *that* I can see myself knitting and wearing. Stash-buster!!! Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> My first impression was "YIKES!", but I was also intrigued and did not dismiss the pattern, but wanted to learn more. When I read that the inspiration was taken from the sport of ice hockey, I could see that energy in the sweater, and I thought it also explained the use of many angles incorporated into the design. The designer, Tuna , has some very creative, unusual pieces listed on ravelry. I truly like the hat called Hooli which appears to be related to this sweater and which offers a you-tube tutorial for knitting the short rows in the hat's design. Although the video is not in English, it is easy to follow. BTW, I presume this knitter may have pets as I believe I see some stray hairs on the dark yarn which is used in the tutorial... therefore I feel an affinity towards this knitter.
> 
> I would personally try the Hooli hat before the Hooligan sweater. Possibly knitting the hat would make knitting the sweater easier. The sweater pattern also offers how-to videos.
> 
> ...


Wishing you luck!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> ... The actual knitting up is not so much a challenge as the sewing up ...


Umm ... it has the tag 'seamless'. There shouldn't be _any_ nasty 'sewing up' at all, though underarms usually have a short seam in top-down sweaters. Beyond its look, the word 'seamless' immediately puts it on my wish-to-do list. 
Upsize it by using worsted weight yarn and larger needles? 
Use different coloured yarns for different sections/shapes? More ends to weave in, but I _always_ need to make stash-busters. 
Would it make me look as big as an elephant? Probably, but at 6', 245 lbs., I do anyway. :sm17:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Not even if I thought I could do it. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## ks01522 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't like it at all. Way to busy. Not something I would be interested at all.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldn't consider knitting this. I might consider the design on something else with different colors, but not for this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> I like her Olverina better. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/olverina


All over ribbing/welting???? I like it, but ... well ... If I wear it, I'll be able to wear my father's jacket that's too large on me. :sm17:


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

How would it look if instead of different colors one picked a different stitch in place of each color?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I like it but would omit the belt.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

You would have to be tall and maybe thin to carry this one off. I am intrigued by some of the photos from above. Intriguing construction, but, no, I wouldn't knit it. Too difficult for something I could not use.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks like it would be fun to knit--but I am likely not to make it as I prefer cardigan things. Maybe the designer will do a cardigan design--then I am in!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> This looks like it would be fun to knit--but I am likely not to make it as I prefer cardigan things. Maybe the designer will do a cardigan design--then I am in!!


It probably could be a cardigan with just a few changes. Could be interesting.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> _That_ should be its name!


I missed putting in the name. INSTANT INSANITY !!!!

Great Name. I am going to write that down and save it.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Gail Stairs said:


> How would it look if instead of different colors one picked a different stitch in place of each color?


I was actually thinking about this using a tonal yarn.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe in some more subdued colors, with the colors shown I find it too busy.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

The sweater looks like it should be wall art rather than a wearable item to get the full effect of the pattern.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Sorry but I don't like it . I wouldn't knit it as I would never wear it .


I'm wit' youse, shoppingwithsunshine; but what do I know?

If it's your cup of tea, I say, go for it. You may amaze yourself and Us!
You can always change the coloration, etc.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, the colors make it unappealing, and I don't like the turtleneck neckline...maybe would change that and go with softer hues.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That design does nothing for me. Too busy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gail Stairs said:


> How would it look if instead of different colors one picked a different stitch in place of each color?


As designed, it's all garter stitch. Garter stitch is unique; each stitch is a square. Replacing it with any other stitch pattern would entail loads of swatching and more math than I'm interested in doing. Since there's no way I'll ever be buying such a long-colour-repeat yarn as the designer used, I would be more likely to play with using different colours at different sections of the sweater; I view it as a stash-buster. I hope I get around to making it soon.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As designed, it's all garter stitch. Garter stitch is unique; each stitch is a square. Replacing it with any other stitch pattern would entail loads of swatching and more math than I'm interested in doing. Since there's no way I'll ever be buying such a long-colour-repeat yarn as the designer used, I would be more likely to play with using different colours at different sections of the sweater; I view it as a stash-buster. I hope I get around to making it soon.


I hope you make this. Will you modify the turtleneck into a cowl shape or just stick to the original pattern ? That turtleneck would be a bit much for me, but might just be the thing in a colder climate.

This would work up nicely into a Mondrian color block version.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> Dangrktty - I love your description "I believe the color choice used in the model is just too 'loud and busy', unless the goal is to be seen from the air by a rescue helicopter in a remote wilderness area. In that case, it is perfect. The wearer will be seen from miles away".
> 
> I agree the colors are way to loud. I am wondering through my stash of yarn to see what is in there. For an experiment I don't want to spend a lot of money but am intrigued with the options.
> I have found a medium tan, light tan and a white in my stash. 3 colors that would be more like a color block option rather than a variegated. Still searching. I will keep everybody informed.


The 3 colors you mentioned sound warm and soft, great for Fall, like gingerbread cookies and pinecones. Green would work as well... sage, pine, maybe even loden. If you wanted to add texture, those garter stitches could be replaced with seed stitch. Lots of design possibilities. Draw some combinations on graph paper with colored pencils to get a sense of the color placements.


----------



## Samwez (Feb 20, 2016)

110% I would not knit this but I do like the pattern which would then make me think do I like it enough to risk my sanity with a newborn and two toddlers ha ha


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> I hope you make this. Will you modify the turtleneck into a cowl shape or just stick to the original pattern ? That turtleneck would be a bit much for me, but might just be the thing in a colder climate.
> 
> This would work up nicely into a Mondrian color block version.


I'm OK with turtlenecks in winter, and I don't see that sweater in DK, but in worsted weight - for winter. If the turtle-neck becomes annoying, I can always (eek!) steek it and insert a zipper. Unlike a scarf, a turtle-neck cannot get lost. It might make me look like a psychedelic Michelin Man, but winter here turns almost everyone into walking Michelin Men; down-filled parkas are warm, light weight, and make _everyone_ look five sizes and 60 lbs. bigger.

The more often I look at that pattern, the stronger my desire to make it. At worst, I could seek out a German-speaking knitter to help me with the awkward translation.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It might look better in different colors, but though it is interesting….it is not worth my time in knitting it. There are so many patterns out there that sing to my heart and that I will never have time to make up as it is.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Gail Stairs said:


> How would it look if instead of different colors one picked a different stitch in place of each color?


I love that idea! In fact, I would have fewer changes and use one color, multiple stitches. My husband gave me a cashmere sweater that is something like that - all white, but cables going in different directions and different types of stitches. It's lovely!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am thinking the same as Jessica Jean. A stash buster of different colors in worsted weight to make it bigger. No turtleneck for down here in Arizona but my mind keeps coming up with different things. My husband is now working nights until midnight so I definitely need something to keep my mind going. I am not a good person being alone and especially when it is dark outside. I am not really scared I just get uncomfortable when I ear strange noises and the dogs bark. Knitting has always kept me calm.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with what others are saying and the answer is no I would not knit this


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it and would like to make it for myself, I even like the colors. I am going through a more colorful stage for myself right now (is 76 to old for this stage?) it looks challenging.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Babslovesknitting said:


> I like it and would like to make it for myself, I even like the colors. I am going through a more colorful stage for myself right now (*is 76 to old for this stage?*) it looks challenging.


It better not be! I'm only 70, but I have never loved colour more than now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> It might look better in different colors, but though it is interesting….it is not worth my time in knitting it. There are so many patterns out there that sing to my heart and that I will never have time to make up as it is.


What I like about this one is that it would be a challenge, and I love a good challenge! I do have some yarn that would work for this, but am apt to change my mind and try something else.

Trying to work out part of the translation. Time will tell, but I am very interested.


----------



## shortiepants (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like expert experience needed. If possible, I would buy the yarn from local yarn shop where they will provide free as needed. Or, buy yarn on line and see if you have a local shop that charges by the hour for help when you need. Utube also has a lot of teaching videos for patterns. Usually they end up my saviour when stuck. I go to yarn shop as last resort.
Good l uck


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shortiepants said:


> Looks like expert experience needed. If possible, I would buy the yarn from local yarn shop where they will provide free as needed. Or, buy yarn on line and see if you have a local shop that charges by the hour for help when you need. Utube also has a lot of teaching videos for patterns. Usually they end up my saviour when stuck. I go to yarn shop as last resort.
> Good luck


It's garter stitch with some short rows, 3-needle bind off, and i-cord. The yarn used makes it look infinitely more difficult than it is. The most difficult part will be working though the poor 'translation'. For _that_, I foresee that many visits to Google Translates and actual paper dictionaries - German/English - English/German will be needed, unless one can find a German knitter whose knitting-English is up to speed. I may be calling the Goethe Institute in search of one such. :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's garter stitch with some short rows, 3-needle bind off, and i-cord. The yarn used makes it look infinitely more difficult than it is. The most difficult part will be working though the poor 'translation'. For _that_, I foresee that many visits to Google Translates and actual paper dictionaries - German/English - English/German will be needed, unless one can find a German knitter whose knitting-English is up to speed. I may be calling the Goethe Institute in search of one such. :sm17:


Actually that is my cousin in Germany. I have asked her for help. It may take a while, but hopefully she will be able to help. She does more crocheting than knitting, but I am hopeful!


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Might be fun to knit, but nobody in my family would ever wear it.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so enjoying this discussion. I have not found the box of yarn that is in my mind that I was going to use for this. It may be buried deeper in the junk room than I thought. Still working on the pattern with translation and graph paper design. I fell asleep in my chair last night thinking about it. That was a good thing to sleep. Don't know how much time I will have with the 3 day holiday weekend but I am hoping. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would go naked first. :sm25:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Interesting, but not my cup of tea. I wouldn't wear it, because although it's nice to be noticed, I wouldn't want people to stare and point at me.


 I am with you on this one ! Thank you for mentioning !

:sm24: :sm09: :sm12: I will not wear it and nobody from my friends will, but pattern is not difficult,- in my opinion,- just simple knitting ! Just ask yourself :"Does it worth your time to knit it ?",- that's all !


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

No. I looked over the I instructions in English. To much conversion to inches and there were terms I didn't know.


----------

